# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  How many different types of illnesses have you thought you had over the years?

## Cuchculan

Come on folks. Rattle off those lists. Illnesses you imagined you had over the years. We read about people who think they have this, that and the other. Let's put a list together in this thread of all those illnesses.

----------


## Otherside

Both Physical and mental? Okay.

-I thought I had a brain tumour. Turned out to be migranes.
-Menigitus. 
-Heart Problems. 
-Borderline Personality Disorder
-Schizoid Personality Disorder
-Schizoaffective Disorder
-Aspergers Syndrome
-PDD-NOS


Turns out I don't have any of those. I just have an issue with googling symptoms and jumping to the worst possible conclusion.

----------


## BlackJack

Throat Cancer
Lung Cancer
Brain Tumors
Seizures

----------


## jfox222

I convinced myself that I was schizophrenic, that I had Colon cancer, and a brain tumor. 

Of course, I never had any of those but have gone to doctors to be evaluated for them. A huge waste of money and time. Even under went a colonoscopy just to be told that I have an anxiety problem and not colon cancer.

----------


## Antidote

I just read an article on the power of suggestion when it comes health. They don't specifically mention hypochondria but it's easy to see how it would apply. http://www.bbc.com/future/story/2015...rself-to-death





> We have long known that expectations of a malady can be as dangerous as a virus. In the same way that voodoo shamans could harm their victims through the power of suggestion, priming someone to think they are ill can often produce the actual symptoms of a disease. Vomiting, dizziness, headaches, and even death, could be triggered through belief alone. It’s called the “nocebo effect”.

----------


## Daisy55

I would need to just post the Merck Manual.  lol.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Bump this one up!!! We have all had many things in our head we believe we have or had so here goes for me and I do actually have some physical health problems.

1. Brain Tumor and yes eventually I did have one even after so many years of testing none showed up but in 2012 one did called a Meningioma . 
2. Heart Failure 
3.Cancer of every part of my body, organs etc.
4. MS.
5.Lupus
6.Kidney Failure
7.Liver Failure
so many more I know but can not remember but I do google and can get my diagnosis everyday. 
I have been tested over the years for many things but then I finally stopped then started again . I have had a tubal ligation, total hysterectomy, gallbladder removed, lump removed from back, meningioma, fatty liver,lesion on rt kidney, spinal stenosis, carry HCG, Hep carried due to my dad having it years ago so I am unable to donate blood or plasma or my organs , Hemis(lol) yes on the ole rectum!, Ouch! IBS, BPV. Okay drawing a blank now.

Life happens and things will happen but do what you need to do when it comes to doctors and testing also surgeries never allow others to tell you that you are not trying hard enough because they are usually the ones who say stop trying hard enough to find out what is wrong because you are fine then turn and say I told you to get help lol...We are over thinkers and we are scared . 
Peace to you all!!

----------


## Otherside

> Both Physical and mental? Okay.
> 
> -I thought I had a brain tumour. Turned out to be migranes.
> -Menigitus. 
> -Heart Problems. 
> -Borderline Personality Disorder
> -Schizoid Personality Disorder
> -Schizoaffective Disorder
> -Aspergers Syndrome
> ...



Time to add to this. 

- Crohns disease. Turns out I had IBS. Had the tests to check for it so pretty certain I don't have Crohns. 
- Endometritis.

----------


## Relle

Don't know if this counts as an illness but I have this fear of my heart "exploding" despite the fact I've been reassured numerous times by professionals that it's not possible, at least the way I imagine it isn't.

When I was younger, I thought I had E. Coli.

----------


## HoldTheSea

I always think I may be on the autistic spectrum and it's never been confirmed nor denied; half the people I know are saying "No way" and the other half are saying "I could totally see it."
To really understand what I mean though, you would have had to have known a lot about my childhood, so it's kind of difficult to explain. :/

----------


## Smalm

I've thought I've had:
Rabies
Air embolism
Cancer
Stroke
Heart attack
The plague
Hontavirus
Salmonella
E Coli
Brain Eating Amobea
Melenoma
Tetnus
Malaria
Mercury poisoning
That's all I can think of that I've thinking I've had. But I bet in my brain there are plenty more, just not coming to my mind.

----------


## Goat

AIDS, HIV, septic shock, brain tumours, stroke.

----------


## gonegirl

hahaha the list is too long!

-MS
-Stomach ulcer
-Heart problems
-Blood clot
-Stroke
-Meningitis
-Sleep apnea
-Cancer
-Head injury
-Lupus
-Rabies
-Gallbladder infection
-Brain tumor

And a lot more that I can't remember

----------


## InvisibleGuy

All of these I think I had a pretty good reason for imagining that I had, I think.

~ ulcers (I'm still not convinced I don't have one, tbh)
~ stomach cancer...I have a lot of pretty severe stress related stomach aches, that are pretty debilitating at times
~ Brain tumor because I went through a period where I had severe migraines
~ When I found out my ex-wife had been cheating on me I was convinced I had AIDS or a multitude of STDs...esp considering she had cheated with more than one guy and who the fuq knows how many partners, unprotected sex they'd had. I got tested for every STD known to man, and then six months later I went back and got tested again, and then six months later I went back and got tested *again*. Somehow I came back clean every time, and never got anything.

----------


## Worrywort

Interesting, this is a question I now ask myself whenever i get an episode and it does help....I think i've counted 20/25 separate things over the years and i'm still alive and kicking!  

Everything from Weils disease from going canoeing when I was a kid, to Aids, to getting my gf pregnant, to having MS, Cancer all over, even went to the docs for a ganglion lump on my finger!!!  

Totally crazy but wonderfully crazy at the same time.  Good to see everyone else here has had the same!

----------


## London28

Mine has been mainly related to the fear of my heart stopping somehow, and ive had all sorts of random symptoms from breathing to tingles to all sorts of other symptoms all over the body

----------


## CloudMaker

Carpal tunnel, planter fasciitis, arthritis..... IDK. I don't have healthcare and can't afford a doctor. But I think I have them.

----------


## L

Ibs....anxiety
Autism...anxiety
Schizoid personality disorder....anxiety
avoidant personality disorder...anxiety
High blood pressure....I infact have low
anaemia.... it's just low blood pressure
I get real bad hay fever and am always looking up for it to be something worse

----------


## fordaisy

Colon cancer, stomach cancer, brain tumor, ALS, muscular dytrophy, lukemeia, schizophrenia, detached retina, sepsis.

----------

